# H double life, im pregnant and he left me



## poorbaby (Aug 15, 2012)

My marriage was a lie, and the man i married was an even bigger liar...21 days ago, my H 3.5 year relationship came to my attention via text from the woman and a note on his car outside our home to come get his stuff, motorcyle, her keys,cars. Ahh , this explains the drunken nites out and so forth since we been effing married and throughout the years i bet. ..she has met his sister and his friends.. i saw old pics form 2009 of them on FB...as im driving in the womans neighborhood today i notice how all places and businesses he goes to are in her very close area.. wow. I called her the day i got the text and she was sooo sorry , and sooo shocked and concerned about my pregnancy and my stress level. and that she dont do married men. Only to take him in still. How did she get my number.. his phone is on her line. We been together 20 years and married 4.5.. he was remorseful after i confronted him but when he left he went to her... and hasnt come back but to see our 13 year old. Says it my fault. he never knew where i was at with him, i was very grouchy,(hell im pregnant)..he is a raging alcoholic and the woman enables him. he would come in a terrorize me at night....I am soooo angry that im pregnant after 14 years by him, and that i spent so many nite worried he killed or killed someone in a dui, when all along he was 6 miles away eating and enjoying the comforts of another womans arms , family, neighbors and home....i ask in his drunkeness when he was coming home , says he will be home soon,, what!...now he just text me trying to break the ice with the how are you, i feel weird crap...it doesnt take 21 days to come reconciled when your married...now i bechicken Sh$^, but i have this baby coming, what should i do? we agreed together on this decision to have it and share responsibilty..but i despise his new found character..


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

A raging alcoholic who regularly drives drunk? I know it hurts, I know that you're scared to be pregnant and abandoned, but he doesn't deserve you. He's blaming his stupid choice on you.

His new girlfriend will find out soon enough what it's like to sit up late wondering where he is, and to clean up after him. It sounds like she didn't win any prize--but you have. I know it's hard to see now, but this may turn out to be a blessing in disguise. Raging drunks don't make very good fathers. I'm not sure how he would be any help around a newborn baby.

What resources do you have in your area? You can visit a lawyer to learn your rights regarding custody and finances. They will do a free consultation.

Also find a good individual counselor. They will often take you on a sliding fee based on income. I went to one myself when I made almost zero money. 

If you are in the U.S., Alcoholics Anonymous has excellent free counseling groups for people who have a family member who is an alcoholic.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

Run. Quickly.

It will be a long road but with the proper treatment you will find yourself the owner of a very nice life one day. You will have moved on and provided a stable and loving home for your child. You will find a man that values you and yours.

Happiness is waiting.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If his family side with him, they have enabled his bad behaviour all his life.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Search for the best lawyer and file. Get temporary orders.
Get real life support, friends, family.


----------

